# What's wrong with my krib??



## Shrimpette (Feb 17, 2015)

This poor krib, I don't know what to do for him anymore. He's been "off" for a few weeks now (after spawning with my female once, he lost interest in her (she now has a new mate)).

In the past week I noticed his eyes don't look right and he started flashing against his driftwood more often than before, so I isolated him and have been desperately searching the net trying to figure out what's wrong and how to treat, but I think I need some help.

Picture attached, showing his eye. I don't know if the jagged white line across his top (near the gill area) is "wrong" or not. It is subtle, but it isn't present on my breeding pair. His mouth doesn't fully close (although his breathing isn't quite as heavy as it was when I previously posted about him). And now there is the itch. I can't see any signs of spots or fungus, and his fins are intact although they are often clamped (but not always). I've been very diligent with my water changes and I'm positive it is not a water quality issue.

This poor boy needs to get well. He also needs a new home seeing as my female has a mate she seems happy with, but I can't sell or even give him away until he's properly treated and I'm positive he's 100% cured! I feel bad for him and need some diagnostic/treatment advice. 

TIA!


----------

